

Obama admits CIA 'tortured some folks' - scotty79
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/01/obama-cia-torture-some-folks-brennan-spying

======
afarrell
It doesn't make sense to fire Brennan for starting the investigation that
uncovered the misconduct.

~~~
forgottenpass
Does anyone want to fire Brennan for starting an investigation?

I thought they wanted Brennan fired for spying on congress and then lying to
congress about spying on them.

~~~
afarrell
Well how do you know he had anything to do with it? He is responsible for it
either way, but he may not have known about out and may not have lied.

How long has Brennan been in office? According to wikipedia, since March of
2013. Hmmmm... this is long enough that he _should_ have known what was going
on.

------
rasz_pl
'yeah, we ran few secret concentration camps in Europe, no biggie'

~~~
afarrell
I don't think you can call something a concentration camp unless it has at
least 40 people. Did these?

They are still abhorrent, but the purpose of a concentration camp is to
control some ethnic group on a massive scale, not to indefinitely detain
people they are capturing individually. So, say you're fighting a bunch of
Dutch guerrillas. You round up all the Dutch civilians into concentration
camps so that the guerrillas don't have anyone to go to for food.

